# Slouching in Anyo(Kata,Forms).



## Phil Mar Nadela (Jun 25, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
                       I am new to the forum as well to the martial arts(Filipino martial arts). I was just wondering how to get rid of my slouching? When i do my forms it doesn't look good for as my guro tells me i look like a "Kuba"(hunchback) in Filipino. 

Is there a exercise that i can do to work on having a good posture?Or is it a chiropractor thing? 
I am open to suggestions and thank you in advance.

Salamat,

Phil


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 25, 2008)

Well for starters practice good posture in everything.  Walking , sitting , etc.....  Slouchers have to force this though. SImple things .  Walk with head up high,  chest out , shoulders back etc......  Practice this when doing kata, and techniques as well.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 25, 2008)

Practicing standing up straight all the time is a good start - core muscle exercises for the back and abdomen will also help you stand up straight in general.

If you have the opportunity, practice in front of a mirror so you can see yourself; video cameras are good for this too - when you've got a problem like this, you need as many reminders as possible to _see_ what you're doing, because it's likely you're not feeling it when you slouch, since it sounds like it's habitual.

A chiropractor can only correct misalignments - you need to retrain your muscles so that you stand up straight by habit, unless it really is an alignment problem... but if that were the case, you'd probably be experiencing pain, instead of just slouching.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 25, 2008)

Imagine a staff running down your spine, perpendicular to the floor!


----------



## TheOriginalName (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey there Phil,

Firstly - welcome to the world of martial arts!! FMAs are heaps of fun - i'm a particular fan of single stick work....

Anyway, slouching. I had a similar problem when i started doing my kata in my MMA training (yes, i do a MMA that integrates traditional karate - and i love it!! Also do BJJ.....but that's off subject). 

For me the answer came from continued practise and getting into the gym. Correct posture takes a fair bit of strength in the back muscles and if your anything like i was you haven't held correct posture for more than 5 minutes in a long time.....

For me this worked. Also ensure your getting your stances right. I know for my "horse-riding-stance" i wasn't getting my hips into the correct position - which makes keeping a straight back rather hard........

Anyway, hope this helps a bit. Enjoy the training.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 26, 2008)

Phil Mar Nadela said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am new to the forum as well to the martial arts(Filipino martial arts). I was just wondering how to get rid of my slouching? When i do my forms it doesn't look good for as my guro tells me i look like a "Kuba"(hunchback) in Filipino.
> 
> Is there a exercise that i can do to work on having a good posture?Or is it a chiropractor thing?
> ...


The imaginary string you are hanging from should help. Tuck in your butt too.
Sean


----------

